# N.Illinois mini needs a home



## savinggrace (Apr 3, 2005)

I have owned Boo for a few months, she was a rescue, in a previous life, was used as a broodmare, abandoned in an emaciated state, with terribly overgrown hooves and razor sharp teeth. I have cared for her, spoiled her with fluffy shavings and a warm stall at night, good hay all the time, soaked alfalfa cubes for lunch, annoyed her with frequent farrier visits, to try and get her hooves normal, tricked her into eating yucky wormer, and had her teeth filed. My children have braided her mane and tail, decorated her with sparkle hoof paint and ribbons.

The one and only reason I need to place her, is we were recently informed, even though we have approx. 10 acres, and a property which has been owned by the same family since 1830, we do not have the proper zoning to keep Boo. We are technically zoned 'business' and cannot get a conditional use.

I am firm on the small price because I want to be assured the new owner will take her needs seriously, not just because she is 'cheap and might as well just take her'. Boo does not have any papers, if she did, they are now lost.

Boo is really a sweet heart, is happy to comply with anything you ask of her, aside from lifting her feet for cleaning. She is such a pill about it, I know this sounds bad, but I make it a goal every day to get ONE hoof picked. (so they end up all getting done twice a week) In the time I have had her, she has never had a problem with thrush, is not a candidate for founder, because the grass goes through her!

She is easy to catch, provided you have a handful of grain or a slice of apple, is tolerant of children grooming, riding bareback, ect. She is so respectful she will not 'mow down' my 2 yr old if he is standing in a doorway and Boo wants to go out...She is fine with other animals, even allows my Maltese to sniff her grain bucket, she is fine with large horse, or being an 'only horse'. Boo is very easy to please, easy to load, actually I transported her in our mini van! She hopped in like a dog!

Boo is a tall mini, she is large enough for my 8 yr old to ride bareback, but is gentle enough my 4 yr old can lead her anywhere!

Actually, this is a good story to attest to the type of girl she is. We live in a small town, along a major highway (US route 12) My children wanted to take Boo for a walk on a sunny day a few weeks ago. They began down the bridle path/bike trail which boarders the back of our property, and (without me knowing this) decided to cut down a residential street, and then walk on the sidewalk along busy RT 12. (about a block) They walked her over a bridge, past Harley motorcycles, and general traffic. She didn't spook, was happy to be given the attention!

I have not been able to find a boarding facility which can accomodate a Mini.

Boo had a vet check, vaccinations, and coggins pulled two weeks ago. She was wormed last week. Aside from being a little thin, and having a pelleted feed recommended, she is the picture of health. She is also shedding like crazy right now, but I will get some recent photos as soon as I can.

You can see more information on her on the classified ads on this site. If anyone might have room and can accomodate and properly care for a mini, who needs to be fed a special mix (calf manna and Buckeye Cadance) please write, call, pm.

My best,

Melissa


----------



## kaykay (Apr 4, 2005)

hi melissa

Ill be sure and spread the word around about her! Let us know when she finds a great home

Kay


----------



## savinggrace (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you Kay!

The local government is really giving us a hard time, threatening to fine us daily for non compliance.

If anyone is able to give her the attention and home that she needs, please write me or call. Our local hooved animal society is of little help, and I feel my hands are tied!

My best,

Melissa


----------



## kaykay (Apr 6, 2005)

melissa

email me and let me know what part of il you are in ok?

[email protected]


----------



## Pringles (Apr 12, 2005)

Have you found a home for Boo yet?


----------



## kaykay (Apr 12, 2005)

no she has not found a home for Boo yet. If you would like I could ask her to talk to you?? I dont think she comes on the forum alot.

Kay


----------



## Pringles (Apr 13, 2005)

I live in Indiana about 15 miles east of Terre Haute. My first mini was named Boo. I only had him for a short while when he passed away so when I saw that her name was Boo my heart sort of melted. If she still needs a home you might let me know and if she isn't too far away maybe we could figure something out.


----------



## savinggrace (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Pringle,

No, Boo is still at home with us, enjoying the spring weather






I would love to talk with you about her; she is a lovely old girl, and just so sweet!

My email is [email protected]

Thanks





My best,

Melissa


----------



## virginia (Apr 14, 2005)

Pringles and Milissa

If you need any help, let me know. Kay is on Family emergency and will be out of touh for a few days. I'll be glad to step in where I can.

Ginny


----------



## savinggrace (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow!



It is AMAZING the type of people I have responding to different ads I have for Boo our there! (Please, I mean no offense to members of this board; the unsavory persons I have inquiring are coming from a local board)

Topping the list of 'irresponsible horseowners' is a lady who was asking questions, first on her health, immunizations, ect. I am up front on her dietary needs, and headshyness. 'I really want her' the lady tells me, 'will you negotiate on your asking price' (keep in mind I am only asking $250.00 and am totally negotiable to a verifiable nice home) 'I want a mini mare I can breed and have in a petting zoo. I don't want to pay that much though'.




















#1 I wouldn't breed an older mini, with dietary issues

#2 You can't afford $250.00, but you want to 'breed' the mare? To what? Will the mare/foal ever see a Vet?

#3 I said she was headshy, I don't she will like 10 grade school children walking up to her face, trying to pet her head? Even I have to approach her from the side, and get down at her level to do anything with her face!

The right home is out there. Until then, the village has been leaving us alone; but still, we aren't comfortable playing with her outside during the day. I sneak her to the back of the barn every morning to the 'hidden' paddock I constructed for her, visit with her, and she grazes in the yard for a while at night before I put her in her stall. (don't worry, she does OK on a little grass, as she really can't chew it, it goes through her, no worry of founder)






My best,

Melissa


----------



## shortymisty (Apr 20, 2005)

I feel for you SavingGrace, we had a gentleman in our town that was being pressured to"get rid of" his horse whom he had had for over 30 years on the same property he owned. The town was wanting to "change" its image and the horse was an "eye sore" to the town. This horse was in perfect health, taken care of, feed all that she was just old. He went public with his story and the outcry from the people made the town rethink its bullying and backed off the man. The horse passed away last year and now the town is trying to condemn the property and take it from him, it never ends.

On the second note, I agree with you that at $250 and someone asks to lower the price red flags go up. And how do you politely say no to someone who is looking for that "cheap" pony for their son or daughter who knows absolutely nothing about how to take care of horses. Geezzzz. Sorry for my vent


----------



## kaykay (Apr 20, 2005)

i want to applaud you for being so careful about where she goes!! I get asked alot why we have to have adoption fees for rescue horses. #1 it weeds out people who just want a "free" horse #2 we have to have money to continue doing what we do. #3 if you give things away for free people assume they have no value and dont appreciate what they have.

Im so happy you are waiting for the right home to come along


----------



## Marty (Apr 27, 2005)

I never sold a horse in my life. But last year I put a horse up on the sales board that I had raised from 4 months old. Mind you, I had her spoiled rotten of course. My horses are daily groomed, wear scrunchies and bows in thier forelocks daily and definately dress up for Christmas, Halloween, and Easter and yes on St. Patrick's Day they wear green. All they do is stand around and eat. We don't work them and hand feed carrots daily and give kisses and lots of hugs. We are not out in the rain or cold to freeze half to death. And if I get nipped I don't slug them in the mouth and if I ever get kicked at I don't whip their back legs.

Well I was shocked at just about every single response I got for her. It's like the whole world was wanting to just throw her out and breed her fast as they could. Not ONE person even asked about her personality. No one asked about her schedule or what she liked to eat or anything about her habits. Everyone just seemed to care about her bloodlines. But not her well being.

Even the man that owns HER FATHER came forward and offered me a pile of loot so he could turn her out with his herd of 50 horses so her father could breed her before she reached the age of three.

She's still here waiting on transportation for her forever home where she will be spoiled rotten just like she should be!


----------



## n2minis (Apr 27, 2005)

I never post here only lurk as I have not had the privilage of owning a mini at this time.

I do however have 1 big horse and 1 poa and a small appy mare.

I inquired about Boo a few weeks back but she is so far away from me . Her only "job" here would be being the best friend to the aged appy mare who is losing her sight.

Her spare time would be taken up by a 2 year old boy who needs a therapy horse that is suited for him to strengthen his muscles. Grandma thinks that would be easier for her to handle an older mini to help him out.

Not into breeding so the lucky mini I find would have a great permanent home with lots love and attention.

Hope Boo finds a great home

Marlene

I hope Boo finds a good home


----------



## virginia (Apr 27, 2005)

n2minis, where do you live? Maybe something can be worked out.

Ginny


----------



## savinggrace (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi!

Boo is still happily here with us, I may have found a slight legal loophole. I am just waiting for the attorney to look it up to be sure.

This is taken from the village zoning ordinance...

'Livestock, Horses, and Poultry, and the buildings which house them, are considered a nusiance within the village'...

Ok, now, I know many 'Miniature Horse' owners might argue with my next statement, but please, this is between the Village and I.

Poultry doesn't apply here...Horses are generally defined as being a certain height and above (generally 14.3 hands)

Boo is well below 14.3 hands in height.

A horse/pony being kept, not as a breeding animal, or raised for slaughter, isn't livestock. (And that is what I have the attorney double checking for me)

I think this arguement might just work





I am not writing this to get into an arguement over the fact that a miniature horse is NOT a PONY, and is an actual HORSE, I totally know that and respect it! (we will just keep that between us for now OK?



)

At any rate, Boo is still here, she has shedded out very nicely, we had some skin issues (itchy skin, and one day the silly girl kept insisting upon rubbing herself bald on a tree branch) but some holistic seaweed powder, MTG and lots of currying has cured that problem! She looks great, has a spring in her step, insists upon trotting whenever I lead her, and is loving this spring weather!

Switching to a 50/50 cedar and pine shavings has helped the 'pony smell' of the barn, and we are happy campers!

Marlene, I know you would have been the perfect home for Boo! I hope another mini who is nearby is blessed to have such a life with you ; )

Thanks for your well wishes!

My best,

Melissa


----------



## n2minis (Apr 28, 2005)

savinggrace said:


> Hi!
> Boo is still happily here with us, I may have found a slight legal loophole.  I am just waiting for the attorney to look it up to be sure.
> 
> This is taken from the village zoning ordinance...
> ...


----------



## n2minis (Apr 28, 2005)

n2minis said:


> savinggrace said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


----------



## My_mini_Trudi (May 3, 2005)

Melissa,

I feel for you as well and hope the village and you come to some sort of an agreement. I am in WI, and would love to have her myself. But room is limited where I keep Trudi, my mini now.

She could use a buddy, she has an arab mare who is her buddy, and a small shetland, but she really misses having someone scritch her and do the mutual grooming thing.

I am fostering her for a lady who will give her, her forever home. Bec has mini's and although I will have had Trudi for nearly 2 months, and I love her to death. I know its best for her to be with other mini's.

IF... you lose your bid to keep Boo, let me know. I might be able to get Bec to want to take home two mini's instead of one.

You would have to give her away though. I can reccommend Bec whole heartily, and I can assure you Boo would have her forever home.

Trudi, is 17, blind in one eye and has a bad knee. She needs daily joint meds, and Bec is even staying overnight in a hotel so she won't be tired from her drive down to get Trudi. I am sure, IF you can't keep Boo, that Bec could deal with her dietary restrictions.

Bec will be in Madison on the 28th of May.

Boo would need a health certificate, but other than that, I am sure Bec would be glad to take her.

Just a thought, and a back up plan for you.

Carol


----------



## savinggrace (May 16, 2005)

I am pleased to announce Boo left today, off to her new home!





A lady named Susan has taken her, Boo will be a companion for her mini gelding. It is a bittersweet afternoon, we are sorry to see Boo go, but have the peace of mind she is going to be the pet of a really sweet lady, where I know she will continue to be spoiled!

Thanks to everyone for the support over the past months!

I no longer own a mini myself, but hope you don't mind me dropping in now and again to visit the boards!

My best,

Melissa


----------



## kaykay (May 16, 2005)

im so glad you found her a great home!! i know you must be sad but its surely better then all the stress you have been going thru over this. Thanks so much for caring for her so much!!! And please come by anytime!!


----------

